Ask HN: MacOS open source word processor-- what are you using in 2018? - indigodaddy
======
guitarbill
Honestly? LaTeX. Does that count? It does presentations, too.

Does it have to be open source? Because LibreOffice is a mess, especially on
macOS. Apparently, something called NeoOffice is LibreOffice for macOS, and
while sold commercially, is GPL.

------
piocho
It depends on what you want to achieve. Taking simple notes => MacDown, as
iDemonix said.

Complex documents (long reports, mathematics notes, ...) => LaTeX. (TexMaker
for example).

It is totally worth it to spend 1 or 2 days struggling with LaTeX.

------
towndrunk
Why not Pages?

~~~
snazz
It says “open source” in the title, but I’m not sure if the OP might make an
exception for Pages since it comes with macOS and macOS itself isn’t free
software.

------
LarryMade2
LibreOffice

------
iDemonix
MacDown

